# Où trouver les petits tampons en plastique en dessous du iBook ?



## Tyler (8 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir.

J'ai perdu 3 de mes petits tampons en plastique en dessous du iBook.
Je pense que c'est très dangereux au niveau de l'aèration de l'ordinateur.

Dans tous les cas, j'aimerai grandement en trouver de nouveaux.
Où peut-on en trouver ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## claired (8 Novembre 2005)

j'ai fais réparer mon ibook cette semaine et je l'ai récupéré avec toutes les pastilles de caoutchouc alors qu'il ne m'en restait plus qu'une, moi aussi !
si le réparateur est sympa, il doit pouvoir te les procurer sans problème.
Je pense que ce sont des pièces dont ils disposent facilement en stock.
bonne chance


----------



## buguy (8 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir. J'ai fixé des tampons en feutre auto-collants à quelques centimes : c'est ce qui se met sous les meubles, chaises etc.. pour pas rayer le parquet. Ca existe en toutes dimensions et c'est vendu partout. Comme ça coûte rien, si je dois ouvrir l'ordi, j'en changerai. C'est nickel et très discret en blanc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2005)

J'avais appelé Apple qui m'avait dit d'aller voir directement dans un centre agréé Apple.

Je suis allé rue Claude Bernard à Paris (j'y habite, c'est pas trop dur non plus...). Métro Censier-Daubenton le plus proche.
Le magasin s'appelle AGL Services - 41 rue Claude Bernard.

Point négatif: Un (1) euro pièce.
Qui a dit arnaque ? Oui, toi Julien ? Un bon point pour toi.

Sinon t'as aussi CLG (Google est ton ami), Alis informatique - 21, boulevard Richard Lenoir 01 49 23 89 89. VP Computer - 33, rue des Renaudes 01 47 66 46 47


----------



## fredrrr (16 Novembre 2005)

Bon, c'est pas compliqué tu fait comme moi tu vas chez Casto au rayon patins de meuble et tu prends (il existe différentes tailles) les petites pastilles transparentes antidérapantes et autocollantes, et en plus meme sur le dos ton ordi aura un look design...


----------



## Hailo (14 Novembre 2013)

Salut la communauté, je sais que je déterre ce poste mais j&#8217;ai été enquiquiné par ces tampons antidérapants pendant un bon moment donc je suppose que le problème est toujours d'actualité..

J&#8217;ai tout d&#8217;abord commencé par l&#8217;Apple store ou ils m&#8217;ont dit qu&#8217;ils ne pouvaient pas m&#8217;en donner tout en me disant qu&#8217;il fallait changer ces tampons dans l&#8217;urgence car le troue qu&#8217;ils laissent est un nid à poussière qui peut ralentir ma machine.
Après une longue fouille sur le net j&#8217;ai vu qu&#8217;il était difficile d&#8217;en trouver qui soient livrés en France.

Je suis ensuite tombé par hasard sur un poste sur leboncoin d&#8217;un type qui en vend à 13 euros (port compris) et ca été pour moi la solution la plus pratique :


*Note de la modération*: lien enlevé, on sait que c'est sur LBC, ça suffit comme info.



Voilà si ca peut vous éviter de faire la longue recherche fastidieuse que j&#8217;ai faite.

A la prochaine, Hailo !


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2013)

Hailo a dit:


> Salut la communauté, je sais que je déterre ce poste mais j&#8217;ai été enquiquiné par ces tampons antidérapants pendant un bon moment donc je suppose que le problème est toujours d'actualité..
> 
> J&#8217;ai tout d&#8217;abord commencé par l&#8217;Apple store ou ils m&#8217;ont dit qu&#8217;ils ne pouvaient pas m&#8217;en donner tout en me disant qu&#8217;il fallait changer ces tampons dans l&#8217;urgence car le troue qu&#8217;ils laissent est un nid à poussière qui peut ralentir ma machine.
> Après une longue fouille sur le net j&#8217;ai vu qu&#8217;il était difficile d&#8217;en trouver qui soient livrés en France.
> ...



Il va falloir que tu arrêtes de faire ta PUB un peu partout STP.


----------



## Invité (14 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Il va falloir que tu arrêtes de faire ta PUB un peu partout STP.



Nan, mais sois pas fâché :
4 posts seulement et 4 pubs, c'est pas comme s'il essayait de vendre un truc !


----------

